
How do you GTD with org mode? - theSealedTanker
Can you give me details about how you org mode implementing GTD methodology?
======
tushartyagi
These posts can get your ball rolling. The first one is pretty detailed, I
started with copy-pasting a large hunk of code from it and using as is.

Once you get the hang of it, the second one gives a gentle introduction to the
entire process of capturing, refiling and prioritising.

[http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html](http://doc.norang.ca/org-mode.html)

[http://www.newartisans.com/2007/08/using-org-mode-as-a-
day-p...](http://www.newartisans.com/2007/08/using-org-mode-as-a-day-planner/)

Also, this one on quickly capturing anything from the browser:

[https://orgmode.org/manual/Protocols.html#Protocols](https://orgmode.org/manual/Protocols.html#Protocols)

